# Craftcount for best selling woodcrafts



## Shaker

Wanted to share the place to go to see what wood crafts are selling best on Etsy. It's a website called Craftcount.com. http://www.craftcount.com/category.php?cat=3&subcat=21
Custom wooden signs are selling best by far.


----------



## pjones46

Thanks for the link.

Paul


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks for the link and welcome to LJ!


----------



## Shaker

You are both welcome, and thanks TS!


----------



## MrsN

It is interesting. the top few that I just checked out don't seem to be woodworking types of projects. simply crafts made of wood.


----------



## Dakkar

Thanks a lot for the link, Doug. It's always good to do some market research now and then. Yes, signs seem to do well on Etsy. The top 2 do very nice laser cut stuff. Number 3 is mostly rustic style big letters-$140 for a big amperstand. Even cute hand painted signs do well. There is one bandsaw box maker in the top 10.

From a quick survey of items on this list, I'd have to say that to be a top Etsy seller, you want: words, simplicity of design, and bright girly colors don't hurt.


----------



## Shaker

MrsN, people seem to love personalized signs. I think that is the big selling point. You are right, not your typical woodworking project. DB


----------



## Shaker

Right you are Dakkar. Most buyers are ladies, and many of the signs are for children, so the colors make sense.

I have to say that I wish other varieties of wood crafts were in the top category on Etsy. Especially mine! I feel like I am buried there and nobody can find me. I guess I need to start making signs…


----------



## Puzzleman

The info in the link is good information.
However, I don't want to follow the biggest guys in the market doing "I do it too" type stuff. I think that my time is better spent doing things that they don't do and making my money from there.

We can learn somethings from what they do. Personalization sells. Bright colors sell.

One question is: Can I make something that is personalized and with bright colors that I enjoy making?.

I have my own answers to that question which will lead to me creating my own products. I do not want to follow the bandwagon and try to beat the big guys at their own game.

Next questions are: Why are they the top sellers? Is it because of their product line? Is it because of their service? Is it because they advertise more? Is it because they have been around a long time and have a large following?

Just being the top seller doesn't usually mean you are the best at woodworking. It probably means that you are the best at connections and marketing.


----------



## Shaker

I was just kidding about "I guess I need to start making signs".

I agree to take the positive lessons from what they make and apply to what you make. Then again, if someone is looking to make a living selling wood crafts and doesn't know where to start they would be wise to at least consider wooden personalized signs.


----------



## Dakkar

I think the best way for an individual aiming for income from something like Etsy is probably not to try and do the same thing the top sellers are doing. You're better off identifying a relatively narrow niche market and focusing on that. Tight niches are more likely to gain a devoted following and get good coverage through social media and such. As one fellow I know put it "aim for a market that's narrow, but deep".


----------



## ebath

Thanks for the link Doug.

I'm in the process of partnering with a retailer to expand my laser-engraved sign business. The "Craftcount" site really helped put designs and pricing into perspective.

The best selling sites seem to be doing a good job of limiting customizations, targeting the right markets, and working with a slim profit margin per item. They must have a dedicated shipping/ordering person to keep up with all the volume.

Until now, I have focused on high margin, low volume, completely customized products. I'd like to add some "standardized" products that don't take so much time to do the artwork. A good graphic artist is pretty expensive and really adds to the lead time.

Thanks again. You've given me a lot to consider in my new venture.


----------



## Shaker

You are welcome Ed.

I agree, at the top seller level I have to think they all have help of some sort. You may too after you partner with a retailer. A good book to read about planning for unexpected growth is the E-myth Revisited, by Michael Gerber. Hopefully the orders start rolling in! Good luck.

Just curious, how much does a laser engraver cost?


----------



## ebath

Thanks Doug,

Unexpected growth would be a good problem to have!

Bench top laser engravers start at about $5,000. But for any kind of volume, and to do larger pieces, expect to spend $15,000. Plus, the bigger, stronger machines are much better for dense, open grained woods like Oak.


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks for the information. I cut custom signs at my summer shows. Always goes well.

Welcome to LumberJocks


----------



## helluvawreck

I appreciate the tip, Doug. Welcome to Lumberjocks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Shaker

Thanks Monte and Charles!


----------

